# Dirty Duo - Canela and Vino



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Few pictures from today - after playing outside for about an hour.... dirty!!! what gets me I don't know how they get so dirty we still have grass but they seem to find the dirtiest places to play and roll around. O’well at least they had fun.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that's the incentive I need to give my guys a bath, they're not nearly as dirty as your duo but they are smelling pretty ripe! We don't have much grass left out back because it's all weeds and they died off already and we're in for a lot of rain, I might be posting some pics on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG! I'M GASPING! hope they come clean without too much scrubbing  They really look like they had fun.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

whimsy said:


> OMG! I'M GASPING! hope they come clean without too much scrubbing  They really look like they had fun.


oh they will clean up nicely but it will only last a few days because this the only way know how to play they will be this dirty the next time they go out there and LUCKY ME gets to :bathbaby: 2x but its all good I know they love to run around in the yard.

Jen, We are expecting rain (maybe a light snow :smow: mix in) for next 6 days, so I might be adding more pictures too LOL but this is the dirtiest they ever been. I know they can do better:becky:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Dirty and pleased with themselves!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Aww, they look so happy. I bet they had a grand old time out there in the dirt. Love the pictures. Happy bathing :bathbaby:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE dirty Hav pictures! To me, they re a sign of being allowed to live a "dog's life"!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo would've fit right in this morning. We are in for rain and colder temps for the next several days so I know it will get much worse before it gets better!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Love it! Looks that they had tons of fun! I mean, look at those smiles!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

This is Kai -- half dog, half dirt. (Photo from late summer)


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

DeeDee said:


> This is Kai -- *half dog, half dirt.* (Photo from late summer)


too funny!!:dance:

who's the other 'clean' dog? his paws are still white. lol


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love the Dirty Duo and the halfdog/halfdirt Havs! Looks like they got into some really fun!:laugh:


----------

